# Sub available in Northern NJ



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

Currently located in Roxbury Township and looking to sub. I have been plowing for over 15 years. Currently have equipment listed in my signature. Majority of my plow experience has been commercial. Please feel free to contact me at (973) 865-3264 to discuss rates and locations of property.

Daniel


----------

